

GitHub Octicons - andrewnez
http://octicons.github.com/

======
daxelrod
SIL OFL licence[1] for the icons themselves.

This is exciting news! When GitHub originally announced Octicons, many people
on HN[2] wished that they were open for general use rather than just for
GitHub.

1:
[https://github.com/github/octicons/blob/master/LICENSE.txt](https://github.com/github/octicons/blob/master/LICENSE.txt)
2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3949489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3949489)

------
erming
Want them as PNG?

Step 1: Download SVG from
[https://github.com/github/octicons/tree/master/svg](https://github.com/github/octicons/tree/master/svg)

Step 2: Use
[http://www.fileformat.info/convert/image/svg2raster.htm](http://www.fileformat.info/convert/image/svg2raster.htm)

Step 3: ...

Step 4: Profit!

------
michaelbuckbee
They don't mention this on the page, but this is an icon font (like
FontAwesome). The zip includes CSS/SCSS referencing the ttf, svg, woff and eot
files.

Released under MIT + Open Font License

~~~
reledi
The blog post [1] mentions that it's an icon font.

1: [https://github.com/blog/1851-octicons-for-
everyone](https://github.com/blog/1851-octicons-for-everyone)

------
unspecified
A list of the icons sorted by their names:

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0bd2c6fb5e42bfb5cacc](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0bd2c6fb5e42bfb5cacc)

------
qnaal
damn I thought it said 'GitHub Octocoins'

BEEN SMOKIN TOO MUCH BITCOINS

On a more related note, how do you people feel about the 'ordered list' icon
having more lines than numbers, and the 'podium' icon looking like a drinking
fountain?

